
We fired our top talent. Best decision we ever made - smarx
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/we-fired-our-top-talent-best-decision-we-ever-made-4c0a99728fde
======
greenyoda
Discussion from original post in 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15474893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15474893)

